# Digital Icarus



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well... my house renovation drags on... so I still don't have a physical workshop... but I'm taking the time to learn Maya. I'm creating a digital Icarus as my learning project and I thought some of you might get a kick out of my early renderings.

...oh, and I took some liberties with the submerged part of the ship.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hmmm...

Very sorry to see that there were no other replies to your post when I looked at it today. This ship has been one of my all-time favorites but apparently we fans of it are few. Your efforts are outstanding so far, please keep it up and keep me (if no one else) updated on it. If I can remember to do it, I will post a few shots of the one that I built in Microstation.

What is your source of reference material? You seem to have captured some of the more subtle details of the design.

Very cool model so far, can't wait to see it completed.

Phil Broad


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*My references?*

My references? YOUR SITE!

Thanks for making such a terrific site. I was enamoured with the Icarus and the Proteus as a kid. I saw both films in the theater when they came out. It seemed fitting that I use one of them as my test model for learning a new program. I'm still working, and even though noone replied, I know the end result is going to be spectacular... so I'll keep posting!

Do you have any more shots of the back area of the forward cabin? There's only one shot of the port side, and it's partially obscurred. Do you have any more precise panel diagrams? I'm just kind of winging it based on your photos.

oh... and what do you thing of my modifications to the tail end and the addition of little manouvering jets to the rear of the "wings". I've roughed out a large star drive unit that docks to the back. There will be some exposed docking stuff on each side of the rear hatch.

www.drewhuffman.com


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Love it, very nice.
Please post more.

It's making me want to start my Wilco Icarus. 

mach


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*me too...*

I've had plans for starting my Wilco for a while now. I'm building out a workshop and will begin soon. I've got a plan for modifying the windows to got the proper curve on them, and plan to correct a few interior points, but it's a great model!


----------



## GaresDesigns (Nov 13, 2005)

*Here's My Icarus.....*

*Very nice work * drewid142 :thumbsup: *I built this for a customer a couple months ago, hope you like it and by the way, keep up the good work!*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I know it is small, but this is from the TV series of Planet of the Apes. It may not be the same. It is the rear of the ship.

I really like your CGI work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Drew - I thought that the Wilco Icarus was about the best model of that ship out there today - it looks to have the right general shape and proportions. The interior is detailed and, after looking at the pics on WWW.Cloudster.com, looks fairly accurate too. All the better considering the very reasonable price.

I know the crew seats are not correct though. What else are you aware of in terms of inaccuracies? What is wrong with the windows?

Cheers!
Huzz


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Corrections to Wilco Kit*

I agree, as I said, it's a great model! ..the best out there.

The window shape is a bit off in a way that makes me want to correct it... look at the Wilco kit from the top view... there should be a pronounced curve backward, but the Wilco kit actually curves forward... see image. I'm planning to clamp down the model and trim back the fuselage just above the window in a straight line to give it the proper curve. 

The upper hibernation chamber needs a flat but angled wall below it. Sarge was nice enought to let me have an extra part and I have a plan to build it up to the proper shape. 

The wall that separates the forward cabin from the bibernation chamer is also off. See image

Oh... Sarge... Forgive me for criticising your fantastic kit!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Drewid142,

I got a gut laugh when you replied that you were using my site as reference, I kinda figured that but you never know, you might have been using some ref source that I was unaware of.

It would appear that you are using Jim Key's drawings for the cabin details. If so, your cabin will be too small. The main cabin actually extends about 5 feet past the aft limit line of the exterior fuselage (as designed by the studio that is). As for the exterior, most models built of this ship so far have shown little more than what was actually seen in the film but if you take all the clues shown seen the show (first film), you can fairly extrapolate what the ship would have to have looked like.

For instance, we know that it was a winged (or lifting body) design because it is shown to bank, roll, dive and climb, like a plane (capsules can't do that). Also, it comes in nose-first, as opposed to rear-first like a capsule. In terms of overall size, the ship would have to be big enough to carry rudementary living quarters along with exploration equipment, this would explain the hatch at the rear of the main cabin which presumably leads to other compartments. Further, the crew is on a oneway mission (it takes them 2000 years just to get to their destination) so they are not just exploring, they are establishing a colony. This would require even more equipment and supplies and therefore an even bigger ship or a surface-to-orbit-return capability to bring down these supplies from a mothership (similar to the novel).

It is apparent in the film that these crew are not "astronauts" in any sense that we know the term. At least, they are not "pilots" (the ship is fully autonomous, all the way to landing) and in fact there aren't even any "flight controls" fitted in the cockpit, only those controls needed for the computers, communications and other onboard systems. This would seem to negate any possiblity of returning to orbit for further supplies and "one ship does not a colony make". In my opinion they are just the scouts for a full-fledged colony mission comming along behind them at a later date (not shown in the movie(s)).

In my view, the ship would include basic survival and exploration equipment at launch then be programmed, once it arrives at its destination, to make the best landing it can based on pre-established criteria for climate and surface conditions, with a limited "go around" capability (a small percentage of extra fuel). Once down, it becomes a house or perhaps more accurrately, a "log cabin" from which the four-person crew can begin to survey the new world. Because of this "one flight" mode of operation, the "log cabin" needs might well take priority over the strict aerodynamic needs. In other words, the ship might be less aerodynamically sophisticated than we would expect of a true "spacecraft". This would seem to be the case when we consider the extremely aerodynamically inefficient windows seen in the nose. They are far from ideal for any atmospheric flight operations and in fact, they might be the source of a great deal of aerodynamic instability in real life. But, if you are only going to have one flight lasting less than an hour (through the atmosphere), it might not be that critical.

So, my conclusion is that the ship hidden by the water is of a very straight forward "NASA-type" design, with little flourish or sophisication. It has small engines for de-orbit and go-around at landing and an equally small supply of fuel. It is only a lander, the actual "star drive" is contained in a huge unmanned "bus" spacecraft which remains in orbit.

That's just my speculation about it, I could go on but you get the idea. 

I like the idea of adding RCS and have always done that on my versions of the ship too. The rear exterior of your ship looks good, I assume that we will learn where the hatch goes when you get it farther along. Keep up the good work!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Phil,

Yeah... I agree with everything you wrote, of course. Even as a kid I kind of knew the design was more sci-fi for the screen than practical... but it is now a piece of sci fi history. I like your designs that you show on your site. I'm just trying to get it out as I always saw it, despite it's failings to be practical... I'm just allowing for it to be what it is and trying to design a version that "I" like. I'm playing with it. Thanks for the input, and once again... THANK YOU FOR HOSTING SUCH AN AWESOME AND HELPFUL SITE!

As for supplies... well I'm thinking about a possible second cargo re-entry unit that lands separate from the crew cabin.

On the physical (as opposed to virtual) modelling side... I've got Jim's 66 inch Nautilus and Teskey's 36 inch Proteus waiting to build! Well... I'm actually awaiting deliver of the Teskey kit.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Drew - thanks for those comments! I'm rather relieved that the problems are somewhat minor. I think and "out of box" build of the Wilco would look quite nice. In fact, I think I would be hard pressed to see the difference in a corrected Icarus window, even with a corrected one alongside an out of box one to compare to.

Having said that, I'll probably have a go at the fixes you have identified when I build my own Wilco!

And Phil, your web site is a fabulous reference resource. Thank you for putting it in place for us to enjoy!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

A Teskey Proteus? <sigh!> One of these days I may get one too!

Are you planning to build it as an R/C boat or for static display?

Huzz


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Plans for Teskey Proteus*

The Teskey is just going to be the ultimate display model. I've been planning custom PE parts and such on and off for a few years. The Proteus is my Holy Grail model since childhood! Included are a few shots of the papercraft studies I have been doing. I want to make some custom figures too... but I'm affraid I'll spend all my time on Cora Peterson and not do the others justice!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks guys, it's always good to know that people appreciate my web site.

The problem with the kits so far and their window profile has a lot to do with using the wrong crossection profile for the fuselage. Also, I don't think that a kit has yet gotten the angle of tapper of the cone correct either, they have all been too obtuse from what I've seen so far. There is one kit that looks pretty good (not sure which one) but for some reason the nose cone is modeled as rounded (?). To correct this, do what I have done with my scratch-built versions, embed a piece of a paper clip or safety pin in the nose then putty it up real good and file down to a true point.

Just warn people about how sharp it is before letting them handle it afterwards!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Cool images, Drew. I love seeing how different model makers interpret the stern of the "Apes" ship. At one point I comped up a version inspired by the engine/ tail configuration of Thunderbird 1 (it looked better than it sounds). 

I'm happy to hear you picked up one of Tesky's Proteus kits. Great scale isn't it? I got one myself, but between Rick's Flying Sub, the Lunar Models Refit, and a long gestating "BSG" Rising Star scratch-build it's going to be a while before I get around to building it (probably just as well... I still haven't recuperated from my last Proteus project). 

I find it amusing that R.T. based his Proteus master on copies of studio blueprints acquired from me -- prints I originally acquired from none other Phil Broad back in 1981. When it comes to 60's-era 20th Century Fox sci-fi vehicles it's an increasingly small world.

Best of luck with your Proteus/ "Apes" ship projects. Please keep us posted.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Carson!

My choice to build the Tesky was ENTIRELY inspired by your fantastic build of the Lunar Models kit! 

I'll gladly share any custom parts I make with you if you like! I'm going over the top with this one, but I'll be in parts design mode for a good long time. I've racked up quite a collection of cool kits to build over the years and my workshop will be up and running soon... but then there's always... y'know... "work" to deal with! I've actually laid out the design of my new home office with special places for my 66" Nautilus and 36 Proteus on one wall (my Harper Goff Wall) and my DeBoer Enterprise on the other wall. Other kits will just have to sit on shelves around the space. I do computer animation for a living, so I feel I MUST have such inspiration surrounding me... at least that's how I justify it all to my wife.


----------



## Martin Dressler (Jan 9, 2005)

Great "Apes" ship, Drewid. I've always been a huge fan of this particular design. Keep it up!



Carson Dyle said:


> ...long-gestating "BSG" Rising Star scratch-build...


Another great design, but as I recall it's a rather hard one to gather reference for (has anyone ever managed to scratch-build the "Rising Star")? I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> Thanks Carson! My choice to build the Tesky was ENTIRELY inspired by your fantastic build of the Lunar Models kit! I'll gladly share any custom parts I make with you if you like! .


Thanks, Drew. Any custom parts you care to make available would be greatly appreciated. 



Martin Dressler said:


> (The Rising Star) is nother great design, but as I recall it's a rather hard one to gather reference for (has anyone ever managed to scratch-build the "R.S.")? I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


This is my all-time favorite media-related spaceship design, and I’m happy to report that after years of searching I recently managed to track down a “pull” of the original miniature. The owner very generously allowed me to take a series of photos, and is also assisting me in compiling a list of model kit parts used in the construction of the original (see "my gallery" for a shot of the aforementioned pull). My goal of building my own scale replica is still a ways away, but at least I finally have the proper reference materials. Hey, it’s a start!

And in answer to your question, re: other scratch-builds of the Rising Star: As far as I know there are none.


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

Just thought I'd post a few pics of the model I built a while back using the MIM kit. Took a bit of modification, but it made for a nice representation of the POTA pilot version of the ship.

The weathering on the model photographs as much more subtle than it is in person, especially in daylight.

Shane


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks like the scene from the episode. Really good work, Shane!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I really like your model too, Shane. Great presentation photos as well.

Makes me want to get started on my own model but so far I haven't finished getting the garage converted into a workshop yet. Progress is being made though, this weekend saw nearly all the drywall installed and most of the wiring and new light fixtures put in place. I hope to get the last two fixtures up tonight. Then its time to start speading the mud and sanding. Getting there...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Nice!*

Nice Job Shane!

I'm glad I looked at your images... the actual shape of the cutout glass for the window seems to have more curve and shape than I put in my 3D version. I'm going to investigate... as it looks sweet. It's those little touches that really make a design emote. Well... that's probably a poor invokation of the word emote... but as I typed the sentance I got lost. The windows, and the whole model look swell!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Working...*

...still working on it.

...also... likely to end up as a custom PE set of panels


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Shane - a lovely model and great dioramas!
Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great works, drew and Shane! Keep it comin'!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Drew, looking great. I love the cutaway view. Reallt detailed cockpit.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Lloyd! These are just test renders of the geometry. I haven't even begun with materials, textures, and lighting. It's going to be sweet.

Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Interior Progress*

...working on interior... corrected windows and forward console shapes, added hiber chambers.

Maya is awesome! These are just renders of the geometry... lighting and materials will come later. I am so pumped to take on my Wilco Icarus!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Getting better looking all the time!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Yeah! Me too! 

Huzz


----------

